# Clausing 4900 (4913) Lathe refurb



## Kennyd

I did this a few years ago...though I would share some pictures-they are all in my Picasa Web Album: https://picasaweb.google.com/kdeckster/Clausing4900#


----------



## Starlight Tools

Kenny

Nice resto. You made it into a museum quality machine. Only problem I would have with it is that it is too pretty to get dirty. LOL

Walter


----------



## Kennyd

starlight_tools link=topic=1986.msg12820#msg12820 date=1304299121 said:
			
		

> Kenny
> 
> Nice resto. You made it into a museum quality machine. Only problem I would have with it is that it is too pretty to get dirty. LOL
> 
> Walter



Thanks Walter.


----------



## Kennyd

mnmh link=topic=1986.msg12841#msg12841 date=1304335528 said:
			
		

> Kenny,
> 
> Very nice restoration. What type of paint did you use. I like the color. 8)
> 
> Ed



It's "Ford Grey" Truck & Tractor paint from TSC.


----------



## Kennyd

knudsen link=topic=1986.msg12859#msg12859 date=1304344620 said:
			
		

> That will clash with your avatar ;D ;D ;D Lovely work, Kenny!



LOL, Thanks! I didn't think a Green and Yellow lathe would be well recieved...


----------



## RandyM

WOW Ken, very nicely done. You have been holding out on me, didn't know about your lathe.


----------



## Kennyd

RandyM link=topic=1986.msg13039#msg13039 date=1304509181 said:
			
		

> WOW Ken, very nicely done. You have been holding out on me, didn't know about your lathe.



The pictures are in the Picasa link in my signature on the DT site...I guess it just never came up before. Thank for the compliments.

https://picasaweb.google.com/kdeckster


----------



## boaterri

Nice job on the lathe, I have one like it only not nearly as good looking.

That is an interesting tool holder in your Aloris tool post, Who makes/sells it?

Thanks,

Rick


----------



## Kennyd

boaterri link=topic=1986.msg16235#msg16235 date=1307909716 said:
			
		

> Nice job on the lathe, I have one like it only not nearly as good looking.
> 
> That is an interesting tool holder in your Aloris tool post, Who makes/sells it?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Rick



Thanks Rick, if your talking about the last few pics, that is a Aloris AXA-22 tollholder. Look here: http://www.tools4cheap.net/proddetail.php?prod=alorisno22axa


----------



## boaterri

Thanks,
They must be really proud of them from the price.

Rick


----------



## lazyLathe

That is just awesome!!! 

When can you deliver it and install it for me??? ;D

It is almost too pretty to get dirty!!
NAH Just make some chips!!!

Andrew


----------

